# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Motheboard laptop-Σχηματικο απορια

## γιαννης_κ

Σε αυτο το σχηματικο http://kythuatphancung.vn/uploads/do...Schematics.pdf μπορει καποιος να μου πει απο που ξεκιναει και περνει ρευμα το λαπτοπ απο π.χ απο ποιο mosfet.Νομιζω λεει στην σελιδα 50-51

Εδω μια φωτο https://imgur.com/a/g9eqj3p

----------


## Panoss

Όπως σου είπα και στο άλλο φόρουμ, σελίδα 52, U50.
Τι τάση βγάζει ο φορτιστής;
Στο U50 τι τάση μετράς; (με το φορτιστή συνδεδεμένο εννοείται)

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Τωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι.Αυτο το mosfet που λες δεν ειναι για την μπαταρια η κανω λαθος.

Να πω οτι δεν ανοιγει το λαπτοπ καθολου.Επισης να μετρησω και ταν pins DC1 αριστερα απο το U50

----------


## xani

> Σε αυτο το σχηματικο http://kythuatphancung.vn/uploads/do...Schematics.pdf μπορει καποιος να μου πει απο που ξεκιναει και περνει ρευμα το λαπτοπ απο π.χ απο ποιο mosfet.Νομιζω λεει στην σελιδα 50-51
> 
> Εδω μια φωτο https://imgur.com/a/g9eqj3p


U50 A04407 MOSFET

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Σταθη αν δηλαδη αυτο εχει αρπαξει δεν περνει καθολου ρευμα τοι λαπτοπ?Αν ναι μπορω να το επιβαιβαιωσω μετρωντας το η αν μπορω να κανω μια προχειρη ενναλαγη μεταξυ αυτου και του Q29?

----------


## Panoss

> Τωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι.Αυτο το mosfet που λες δεν ειναι για την μπαταρια η κανω λαθος.
> 
> Να πω οτι δεν ανοιγει το λαπτοπ καθολου.Επισης να μετρησω και ταν pins DC1 αριστερα απο το U50


Το Q29 είναι για την μπαταρία.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Μπορω μηπως να ξεκολλησω το Q29 και να το βαλω στη θεση του U50 για δοκιμη?

----------


## xani

> Σταθη αν δηλαδη αυτο εχει αρπαξει δεν περνει καθολου ρευμα τοι λαπτοπ?Αν ναι μπορω να το επιβαιβαιωσω μετρωντας το η αν μπορω να κανω μια προχειρη ενναλαγη μεταξυ αυτου και του Q29?



ποδια 123 in  λογικα 19,2v
ποδια 5678   out  για μετρα εκει.
το 4 τι ταση εχει?

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Τωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι. 19,2 ειναι εφοσον ειναι κουμπωμενο μονο το βυσμα και οχι να ειναι ανοιχτοτο λαπτοπ ετσι?(αφου δεν ανοιγει κιολας)

----------


## xani

> Τωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι. 19,2 ειναι εφοσον ειναι κουμπωμενο μονο το βυσμα και οχι να ειναι ανοιχτοτο λαπτοπ ετσι?(αφου δεν ανοιγει κιολας)


ε ναι με το βυσμα .

----------


## γιαννης_κ

ok θα δοκιμασω μετα.Παντως δεν γινεται να βγαλω της μπαταριας το Q29 και να το βαλω στη θεση του U50?

----------


## Panoss

Γίνεται αλλά δεν έχεις λόγο να το κάνεις.
Πρώτα εξέτασε το U50.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

ok.Με την εναλλαγη αυτη αν κανω απομονώνω το κυκλωμα της μπαταριας?

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Απο τη μερια του βυσματος τροφοδοσιας μετραω τα pins του u50 και στα 4 βγαζει 19,2 και 20 vΑπο την αλλη τιποτα

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Στα υπολοιπα mosfet που ειναι διπλα δεν εχω ταση

----------


## xani

> Απο τη μερια του βυσματος τροφοδοσιας μετραω τα pins του u50 και στα 4 βγαζει 19,2 και 20 vΑπο την αλλη τιποτα


μισο...στα 1,2,3   εχεις 19V οκ στα 5,6.7 8 εχεις 0V?

αν ναι βραχυκυκλωσε το ποδι 1 με το ποδι 8 με ενα καλωδιο και δωσε ταση .
!!!!!!αυτο με την προυποθεση οτι δινεις 19V με εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο  κλειδωμενο  στα 500mA!!!
αν βαλεις το δικο του τροφοδοτικο φιλε  ειναι με δικη σου ευθυνη.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Καλα ειναι να μη το δοκιμασω αυτο Εβγαλες καποιο συμπερασμα δηλ;
Τα 123 ειναι απο τη μερια του βυσματος τροφοδοσιας ετσι;

----------


## γιαννης_κ

https://imgur.com/a/g9eqj3p

----------


## xani

> Καλα ειναι να μη το δοκιμασω αυτο Εβγαλες καποιο συμπερασμα δηλ;
> Τα 123 ειναι απο τη μερια του βυσματος τροφοδοσιας ετσι;


Δεν εβγαλα  συμπερασμα  Γιαννη  αν δεν μου πεις τι ταση εχεις στο ποδι 4 του fet.
επισης μετρα ωμικα το 8 ποδι με το πλιν. και πες μας το νουμερο.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

1)Επειδη μπερδευτηκα το νουμερο 4 απο ποια μερια κοιταει συμφωνα με τη φωτο απο τη μητρικη που εχω ανεβασει

2)Ωμικα με το πλιν εννοεις να βαλω το πλην σε καποια γειωση και το + στο 8 ποδι;

----------


## xani

> 1)Επειδη μπερδευτηκα το νουμερο 4 απο ποια μερια κοιταει συμφωνα με τη φωτο απο τη μητρικη που εχω ανεβασει
> 
> 2)Ωμικα με το πλιν εννοεις να βαλω το πλην σε καποια γειωση και το + στο 8 ποδι;


κοιτα εδω

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45911

----------


## γιαννης_κ

1,2,3,4 εχω 20v

5,6,7,8 0v

Για την αντιςταση πως ακριβως να μετρησω για να μην μπερδευομαστε

----------


## xani

> 1,2,3,4 εχω 20v
> 
> 5,6,7,8 0v
> 
> Για την αντιςταση πως ακριβως να μετρησω για να μην μπερδευομαστε


Γιαννη κολα 1 καλωδιο  απο το 1 στο 8 του FET  και βαλε το βυσμα να τελειωνουμε  φιλε .

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Κανοντας αυτο τι γινεται;

----------


## Panoss

Αντικαθιστάς το MOSFET με ένα σύρμα.
Το MOSFET είναι ένας διακόπτης. Τώρα που θα αντικατασταθεί από ένα σύρμα θα είναι συνέχεια 'On', κλειστό κύκλωμα δηλαδή.

Περίπτωση 1: ίσως να έχει χαλάσει το MOSFET, οπότε με το βραχυκύκλωμα καθάρισες.
Περίπτωση 2: ίσως όμως να μην παίρνει σήμα (τάση στο Gate) λόγω π.χ. κάποιου βραχυκυκλώματος σε άλλο σημείο. Οπότε δεν καθάρισες...

Τώρα είδα ότι στο πιν 4 (Gate) δεν έχεις τάση. Άρα το ολοκληρωμένο (Power Manager) που ανοιγοκλείνει το MOSFET για κάποιο λόγο (π.χ. βραχυκύκλωμα) το θέλει ανοιχτό (Off, ανοιχτό κύκλωμα). Ή απλά μπορεί να μην επικοινωνεί πλέον με το MOSFET.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Στο 4 εχω ταση

----------


## pgs

Μια χαρά τότε, κάνε το βραχυκύκλωμα που σου είπε ο Στάθης και καθάρισες.
(φυσικά αν έχεις τέτοιο MOSFET ή παρόμοιο, το αντικαθιστάς, αν δεν έχεις και το βραχυκύκλωμα μια χαρά είναι)

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Αν και θα ξαναμετρησω για σιγουρα.Ιδιο δεν εχω εκτος και αν κανω την αλλαγη με το fet της μπαταριας δηλ να το βγαλω και να το βαλω στη θεση του u50 οπως θα δεις και στο σχηματικο για δοκιμη

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Παιδια δοκιμασα τα εξης

Αλλαξα το fet U50 με ενα ενα αλλο απο τη μητρικη ιδιο αλλα αλλαζει ενα αρχικο γραμμα μονο 

Μετραω ταση και το U50 βγαζει και απο τις δυο μεριες ταση τωρα.Επιση πλεον βγαζουν ταση και τα διπλα fet δηλαδη, Q29 και στις δυο μεριες ταση.Το Q38 εχει ταση μονο στα 1,2,3,4 ποδια.Το U51 καθοκου ταση

Επισης διπλα στα fet εχει κατι αντιστασεις αν καταλαβα καλα
R400 περνει ταση
D46 περνει ταση
D25 περνει ταση
και ενα fet ποιο μακρια απο τα αλλα αλλα διαφορετικο εχει ταση 4volt το οποιο ειναι κοντα στον controller KBC

Σε καθε περιπτωση δεν αναβει το λαπτοπ
Δε δοκιμασα ακομα με καλωδιο να συνδεσω τα ποδια 1,8 απο το u50

----------


## Panoss

Ε, τώρα θα το πας σε κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό που κάνει επισκευές λάπτοπ.
Μη φοβάσαι δεν είναι ακριβά (εκτός αν πέσεις σε μάστορα περίπτωση ή αν έχει χαλάσει κάποιο ακριβό εξάρτημα).

----------


## γιαννης_κ

Δε σου παει καπου το μυαλο για το τι αλλο μπορει να φταει;

----------

